# New Texture Over Old



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Commercial client is in a leased space. They don't want to spend a ton of money, just do sort-of do a face-lift. They might only be there another couple years. Anyway, the drywall is old, been painted a couple (few) times, paper tape is coming out of the corners due to earthquakes, a few dents and dings and old, patched holes. I want to redo the tape in the corners and skimcoat and texture the whole thing. Should still be alot cheaper than a complete tear-out. So I'm wondering if there is something I should use to ensure a good bond between the paint and the new topping compound, kind of like weld-crete for concrete. Will an oil-based primer work? Thanks in advance to all the 'rockers!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I would apply a bonding primer to the existing ceiling then mix in a gallon of same primer into the topping.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Depending on the existing texture it might be cheaper and faster to hang 1/4" drywall over everything then tape and texture.

There would be positives and negatives to skimming versus, depending on your definition of "facelift".


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Depending on the existing texture it might be cheaper and faster to hang 1/4" drywall over everything then tape and texture.
> 
> There would be positives and negatives to skimming versus, depending on your definition of "facelift".


I agree.
Also, I wouldnt use an oil based primer.
Acrylic. Unless its already an oil.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I had thought about covering with 1/4" like I've done on other jobs, but this one has alot of windows, outlets, and what-not. Since the trim is all painted, I could just butt and caulk, but there are other issues with overlay, such as where it would end. It's kind of a complicated building. Besides, the 1/4" costs more here than 1/2". I thought if I could skip the hanging part, I could keep the cost down and get the work.



> I agree.
> Also, I wouldnt use an oil based primer.
> Acrylic. Unless its already an oil.


It's just latex paint. So you're saying a water-based primer might give sufficient bond?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

1/4'' is not the ''silver bullet'' to poor quality walls in most cases. It opens up a whole nother can of worms.

I clean up all loose paper, bad areas, powersand,prime with oil (cover stain) and repair all areas needed.
Have yet to try Gaurdz(instead of oil) but will on the next job like this now that I finally know where to get it here.

You may find the walls to be in better shape than you thought after sadning and priming.

If I had a nickel for every time someone said cover it with 1/4'':whistling
Not knocking it. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I was picturing a huge commercial space and the OP mentioned "tear out" so I suggested 1/4" thing. I personally don't like the 1/4" thing but if the drywall that is currently up is in horrible condition then I figured that might be cheaper.

The last skim over we just did not more than a month ago was a nightmare. About a 20'x20' room. Walls had paper and the ceiling was the grossest spray texture I had ever seen. 3 skim coats just to make it disappear *after* scrapping!

Good luck.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

+1 for the guardz or I've even used a an exterior multi-purpose clear sealer on it. For really nasty stuff I would use an oil primer. Never been a fan of the "just go over it with 1/4" theory either. :no: 
Skimming goes pretty fast. Especially if your going to be applying texture over it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I'm gonna check into the Guardz.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I was picturing a huge commercial space and the OP mentioned "tear out" so I suggested 1/4" thing. I personally don't like the 1/4" thing but if the drywall that is currently up is in horrible condition then I figured that might be cheaper.
> 
> The last skim over we just did not more than a month ago was a nightmare. About a 20'x20' room. Walls had paper and the ceiling was the grossest spray texture I had ever seen. 3 skim coats just to make it disappear *after* scrapping!
> 
> Good luck.


Frank, I know where you're coming from. :thumbsup:

I have a job scheduled in three weeks to remove beadboard. It's 5' high in a bedroom on second floor. The other room I did there last year had the same ting. I removed the drywall and replaced it. (Judgement Call) Hope they did'nt use as much glue in this room.

I always would rather skim than replace/double up. I'll try to get some pics on that one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya I guess it depends how bad the existing ceiling is.
Its hard to judge, I know I said just regular acrylic primer is fine, but if its excessive damage and you're thinking of re-skimming the whole ceiling you might want to try something like plaster-weld.
http://www.larsenproducts.com/plasterweld.php


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link on the plaster-weld. I think either of those (plaster-weld or guardz) will work. The drywall is good shape, just a few places where there were water leaks years ago, and the texture has peeled off. Also the tape in the corners is coming off due to "seismic activity". The restrooms have several not-so-great patch jobs, and there must be a dozen coats of paint over the years. Hence my desire just to skim coat everything. I always find it difficult to match that "rounded texture" look of a wall with multiple coats of paint.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

A.T.C. said:


> Thanks for the link on the plaster-weld. I think either of those (plaster-weld or guardz) will work. The drywall is good shape, just a few places where there were water leaks years ago, and the texture has peeled off. Also the tape in the corners is coming off due to "seismic activity". The restrooms have several not-so-great patch jobs, and there must be a dozen coats of paint over the years. Hence my desire just to skim coat everything. I always find it difficult to match that "rounded texture" look of a wall with multiple coats of paint.


Well said, I agree. :thumbup:


----------

